# Two INTACT Bucks in the same pen?



## dogginfox (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf Goats (3 Does 1 Buck). I was thinking about adding another Buck to my to help diversify my herd down the road, however I am uncertian about keeping two intact Bucks in the same space. I currently have the herd on an acre  with a 30x40 sized "Holding Area" fenced off in one corner. I would Ideally like to keep the two Bucks in here most of the time except when I would like to breed one of them. I have read a few articles that said this should be possible but I wanted to check in and get some first hand experiences


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 10, 2012)

dogginfox said:
			
		

> I have a small herd of Nigerian Dwarf Goats (3 Does 1 Buck). I was thinking about adding another Buck to my to help diversify my herd down the road, however I am uncertian about keeping two intact Bucks in the same space. I currently have the herd on an acre  with a 30x40 sized "Holding Area" fenced off in one corner. I would Ideally like to keep the two Bucks in here most of the time except when I would like to breed one of them. I have read a few articles that said this should be possible but I wanted to check in and get some first hand experiences


I don't have NDs, I have fainters, but I have 2 adult intact males and a 4 month old intact buckling all in the same field and they get along great.  The only time I separate them is at night when they are locked in, and the little guy sleeps by himself just because it is how it works out.  We have a 2 week old buckling that will be joining the boys when he is 10 weeks old, so he will soon have a bed buddy.  We had a little jostling and horn butting the first time we put the two older ones together, but neither one of them was serious and they get along great now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

I have three buck together. A Kiko and two Nigerians. Never had an issue yet...


----------



## lilhill (Jun 10, 2012)

I have 3 adult breeding bucks together in the same pen.  They jostle around with each other once in a while but boys will be boys.  They get along just fine.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't have goats but I do raise sheep. Our rams get along fine the only time you need to worry is when introducing a new one or reintroducing one after breeding. They'll duke it out to reaffirm who the head ram is.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 10, 2012)

I've got my two bucks, River and Bullit in the same pen, they are actually quite fond of each other.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 10, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I've got my two bucks, River and Bullit in the same pen, they are actually quite fond of each other.
> 
> DonnaBelle


My bucks like each other. They all play with each other every day. We'll see come rut though...


----------



## lilhill (Jun 10, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> DonnaBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they get anywhere near a doe in heat, all friendships are off.


----------



## PattySh (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a Nigerian and an Alpine buck together. They are good company for each other.  They sleep cuddled up. They each need their own hay pile or feeder tho, a bit of competition there. Other than the initial bloody head battle, they get along perfectly even thru rut last year. For breeding we did pen breeding last year, the Nigi had his own girls and the Apine another pen of his girls.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 10, 2012)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. It is on then. Other than that my 2 do some head butting and silly stuff but basically get along just fine.


----------



## elevan (Jun 10, 2012)

terrilhb said:
			
		

> lilhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

